# Eco-friendly aquarium algae treatment



## Besedershop (Jul 2, 2020)

Hello! Are you looking for fish tank chemicals or fish tank cleaning supplies that will enhance the fish tank treatment? Let’s make your inhabitants much healthier and get them rid of cloudy fish tank water just in few capsules of BESEDER fish tank water cleaner.
Biological preparation BESEDER is used as a aquarium water clarifier remediation agent and CLEANER FOR FISHTANK that accelerates organic materials decomposition.

*About our product:*


WATER CLARIFIER for fish tank: 2 capsules per month will easily save your fish from different diseases.
Biologically active enzymes and microorganisms of AQUARIUM WATER TREATMENT are aimed at water environment sanitising and to treat the activation and optimisation of BIOLOGICAL FISH TANK FILTER system.
BESEDER FISH TANK WATER CLEANER does its job efficiently in terms of algae cleaning with scientifically advanced enzymes. It removes from water harmful NITRITES and AMMONIA.
From now on you do not need ammonia filter for aquarium and your fish are healthy and really happy thanks to Beseder capsules AQUARIUM CLEANER. It enhances biological as well as natural chemical composition and make the fish water cleaner.

Moreover, it performs eco-friendly AQUARIUM ALGAE TREATMENT. It's just like living in a fresh, clean stream. So that is why your fish live longer and are far healthier with Beseder AQUARIUM WATER CLARIFIER.
JUST 2 CAPSULE IN MONTH is all it takes to the biological balance of 100 liters of aquarium water.
Contains a high concentration 2 billion CFU/g of helpful microorganisms.


----------



## JenMorri88 (Dec 24, 2020)

I'm nervous anyway. that such a drug can do something bad to my fish, tell me, have other people had problems with it? are there any contraindications?


----------

